# 40 gallon SW going very cheap this weekend only



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

My cousin in Maple Ridge needs to sell his SW 40 gallon now. I am not into SW. He was going to sell it to me for cheap and I could turn around and make some money but I would most likely kill all the fish in the process. So I am posting for someone else to get in on this great deal. He will be sending me all the information and price tonight. This WILL be a steal. If you have always wanted a SW or want another SW this will be the deal of the year but it HAS to go this weekend. I don't get on here much so if you are interested just emails me please [email protected]. If you don't hear from me withing a day post here as this is a new email and I'm just getting used to it. lol


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I think you need to post a price


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes I am very sorry about not knowing a price just yet. My cousin just texted me this morning to ask if I wanted to buy it. He is at work right now and will email me all the details tonight. I just wanted to get it up here that it will be going for sale as of tonight.

Just give me till later and I will have ALL the details and pictures.
I know I have to add a price as the rules say and I will as soon as I know.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

tagging along


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

Txt me ill be that way tommorow wouldn't mind looking 604 556 6237


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im gonna go ahead and move this to the marine chat for now and it can be a heads up for people interested to keep an eye out for...when you get the details can post em here & I will move it back or you can start a new ad with all the details


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

depends on the fish in it


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

I am still waiting but as soon as I know I will post everything on here. It won't be crappy or never taken care of. My cousin takes good care of his stuff. Hope he gets back to me soon as I hate waiting. lol


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, I'm interested of course<G>


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

Well I have to apologize. I thought my cousin really wanted to get this thing sold by the weekend. I did not hear from him last night and I am not one to keep pressing. So I will leave it at this and when I find out about the tank I will post. Again I apologize. I have all the emails still and will respond as soon as I know anything. I am very disappointed as I have gone out of my way to help him. Well what can you do? Can't make people do things.


----------

